# Mausposition



## Johannes Postler (31. Dezember 2001)

Hallo

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die position der maus bestimmen kann?

thx im voraus


----------



## Dario Linsky (31. Dezember 2001)

was meinst du mit "bestimmen"? 
willst du die mauskoordinaten abfragen oder den mauszeiger an eine bestimmte stelle setzen?


----------



## Johannes Postler (31. Dezember 2001)

naja, wenn ich die koordinaten abfragen kann, dann kann ich die maus auch versetzen. das ist es aber icht was ich will. ich will in einer picturebox linien auch mit der maus zeichnen können(nicht nur per eingabe der koordinaten).


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. Januar 2002)

sorry, hat ein bisschen gedauert...



> naja, wenn ich die koordinaten abfragen kann, dann kann ich die maus auch versetzen.


nicht ganz richtig, glaub ich. maus-koordinaten sind soweit ich weiss readonly, aber egal...



> ich will in einer picturebox linien auch mit der maus zeichnen können


ich bin nicht sicher, ob ichs richtig verstehe.  
wenn du eine linie von einem punkt zum anderen zeichnen willst:
1. leg die maus-koordinaten beim MouseDown in globalen variablen ab und
2. leg die maus-koordinaten beim MouseUp in anderen globalen variablen ab und
3. zeichne beim MouseUp einfach eine linie zwischen den beiden punkten, die in den variablen liegen.


----------



## Johannes Postler (4. Januar 2002)

ganz genau
bisher habe ich es nur geschafft, dass man die koordinaten eingibt, und das das programm dann eine linie zwischen diesen beiden punkten zeichnet. wenn die mauskoordinaten readonly sind macht das auch nichts, weil ich die maus ja nicht versetzen möchte

cu
Tirolausserfern


----------

